# Becoming a lawyer in Australia



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

This thread shows the depth of course study for a lawyer (JD from Melbourne Law) as a comparsion to an RMA. 
Of the 6 RMA's listed on this forums sticky, only one displays accreditation as a lawyer (and I believe he is an American also). Agents who are not lawyers are not qualified to give legal assistance.

Australian Law School Rankings (from the Australian Education Network):

1	University of Melbourne (MELBOURNE)
2	University of Sydney (SYDNEY)
3	Australian National University (ANU)
4	University of New South Wales (UNSW)
5	Monash University (MONASH)
6	University of Queensland (QUEENSLAND)
7	University of Western Australia (UWA)
8	University of Adelaide (ADELAIDE)
9	Macquarie University (MACQUARIE)
10	Griffith University (GRIFFITH)
11	Queensland University of Technology (QUT)
12	University of Technology Sydney (UTS)


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

From the University of Melbourne website:

The Melbourne JD (Juris Doctor)

3 years full-time (extended and accelerated options available)
CRICOS Code: 073303C
OverviewStructureExperienceEntry RequirementsFees & ScholarshipsApply

Graduating from world-renowned Melbourne Law School means that your degree will be recognised as exceptional – wherever it takes you.
October LSAT 2019
The October LSAT is the last test you can sit to be considered for the 2020 intake.

Registrations close: Tuesday 10 September
Test date: Sunday 13 October

October LSAT takers must complete the LSAT Writing by 20 October 2019 for your application to be considered.

A benchmark for legal education

The Melbourne JD (Juris Doctor) is a fully graduate law degree that has set a benchmark for legal education in Australia. It's taught at graduate level and available if you already have an undergraduate degree in a discipline other than law. It's also available if you have a degree in law from a different legal system.

Stay up to date with JD news and events
Career outcomes

The Melbourne JD leads to admission to the legal profession in all Australian jurisdictions, and can be used as a basis for seeking admission in many overseas jurisdictions.

The Melbourne JD qualification is well-regarded by a broad range of employers. Our most recent survey reveals outstanding employment outcomes for our JD graduates, with an employment rate of 95 per cent for the class of 2016. Melbourne Law School graduates include:

Judges, Judges’ Associates and others in the judicial sector
Barristers and public prosecutors
Lawyers in law firms
In-house and corporate lawyers
Lawyers in the community sector (ie community legal centres)
Lawyers in not-for-profit organisations (ie human rights NGOs)
Government lawyers
Policy analysts and advisers in government
Management consultants
Merchant bankers
Entrepreneurs
Parliamentarians

Australia's first and leading law school

Melbourne Law School is ranked:

No 1 law school in Australia and No 6 in the world (Quacquarelli Symonds (QS) World University Rankings by Subject, 2019)
No 1 law school in Australia and No 10 in the world (Times Higher Education World University Rankings by Subject, 2019).

The University of Melbourne is ranked:

No 1 in Australia and No 32 in the world (Times Higher Education World University Rankings, 2019)
No 1 in Australia and No 38 in the world (Academic Ranking of World Universities, Shanghai Jiao Tong University, 2018).


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

University of Melbourne Law School 
The Melbourne JD (Juris Doctor)

Course Structure
The JD course comprises 24 subjects, including 16 compulsory subjects required for admission to legal practice within Australia.*
You have the flexibility to pursue particular areas of interest through elective subject selection. Offering more than 45 electives each year, the JD program continually evolves to reflect current developments in law and legal practice.
You also have the opportunity to undertake an elective from the Melbourne Law Masters, where you will share a classroom with practitioners from Australia's premier organisations and institutions, in special interest areas such as international and human rights law.
Incoming Exchange and Study Abroad opportunities
If you are a student at an international law school, you can study away from your home institution. Find out more
Single subject study for overseas qualified applicants
A limited number of subjects are available as single subjects for overseas qualified applicants from a recognised institution who hold an academic qualification in law (LLB or equivalent). Single subjects are not available to students with an Australian qualification.

Credit points: 300 pts

VIEW HANDBOOK ENTRY 
•	Standard 3 year course 
•	Extended 3.5 year course  
•	Extended 4 year course  
•	Accelerated 2.5 year course  

YEAR 1
February
Legal Method and Reasoning 12.5 pts
Semester 1
Obligations 12.5 pts
Principles of Public Law 12.5 pts
Torts 12.5 pts

Semester 2
Constitutional Law 12.5 pts
Contracts 12.5 pts
Disputes and Ethics 12.5 pts
Legal Theory 12.5 pts

YEAR 2
Semester 1
Administrative Law 12.5 pts
Evidence and Proof 12.5 pts
Property 12.5 pts
Elective Subject 12.5 pts

Semester 2
Corporations Law 12.5 pts
Criminal Law and Procedure 12.5 pts
Equity and Trusts 12.5 pts
Elective Subject 12.5 pts

YEAR 3
Semester 1
Legal Research 12.5 pts
Remedies 12.5 pts
Elective Subject 12.5 pts
Elective Subject 12.5 pts

Semester 2
Elective Subject 12.5 pts
Elective Subject 12.5 pts
Elective Subject 12.5 pts
Elective Subject 12.5 pts

Fees
The tuition fees for the Melbourne JD (per 12.5 credit point subject): 2019: $5,032

Australian Fee Place Fees for 2019: (8 subjects)$40,256 (3 year course)$124,487


----------



## sotirakis1992 (Dec 10, 2019)

I had the same questions, thank you, any other advice is welcome


----------

